# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Principio silenzio assenso

## fabrizio

Ormai, alla luce della recente giurisprudenza,  non sembrano esserci dubbi sul fatto che il principio del silenzio assenso sia applicabile anche alle richieste di riesame in autotutela di atti dell'amministrazione finanziaria. Io ho un caso specifico di un contribuente che, avendo ricevuto cartella di pagamento a seguito di iscrizione a ruolo del tutto illegittima ha presentato all'Ufficio istanza di sgravio. Sono trascorsi ormai più di 90 giorni e non è stata ricevuta alcuna comunicazione di sgravio o comunque di diniego, anzi... alle continue richieste di chiarimento l'Ufficio risponde che la pratica risulta in lavorazione, mi viene da pensare che ci stiano costruendo sopra un grattacielo...
Essendo decorso il termine affinchè si concretizzi il principio del silenzio-assenso la cartella dovrebbe risultare sgravata in conformità alla richiesta del contribuente, mi chiedo come procedere però per far valere ciò? 
Occorre far presente la cosa all'esattoria?
Avete già affrontato un caso simile?

----------


## com36%

Sei sicuro del discorso del silenzio-assenso? perchè in realtà in genere il silenzio dell'amministrazione finanziaria significa pressochè sempre rifiuto.
Cosa ti fa pensare sul piano normativo al silenzio-assenso?

----------


## fabrizio

E' il principio generale previsto nell'ambito degli atti della Pubblica Amministrazione che recenti sentenze della Cassazione hanno considerato applicabile anche in ambito dei rapporti con l'Ade...

----------


## com36%

Sì appunto, se non hai un riferimento specifico con riguardo allo sgravio... Qui si richiede un provvedimento esplicito secondo me, quindi mi pare dubbia l'applicazione del silenzio assenso. Non ho approfondito la questione ma partirei da qui e cercherei qualcosa di riferibile in modo certo al caso dello sgravio fiscale. Mi pare molto dubbio che il ritardo nell'esposizione della decisione possa valere come assenso allo sgravio. Poi magari c'è una sentenza che invece valuta così la cosa, e sarebbe bene conoscerla a questo punto.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E' il principio generale previsto nell'ambito degli atti della Pubblica Amministrazione che recenti sentenze della Cassazione hanno considerato applicabile anche in ambito dei rapporti con l'Ade...

  Non sono sicuro che all'aAdE conoscano questo principio ...... se l'avessero conosciuto, ti avrebbero risposto dopo un giorno dall'inoltro dela domanda !  :Big Grin:

----------


## fabrizio

> Non sono sicuro che all'aAdE conoscano questo principio ...... se l'avessero conosciuto, ti avrebbero risposto dopo un giorno dall'inoltro dela domanda !

  E' proprio sulla mancata conoscenza che vorrei prenderli in castagna  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

Non è per stare dalla parte dei buoni, ma se passasse questo principio in Ade e Cciaa inizierebbero ad arrivare centinaia di istanze ogni giorno  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E' proprio sulla mancata conoscenza che vorrei prenderli in castagna

  Ad ogni modo ..... se devi farlo presente all'esattoria devi munirti del riferimento di legge.  :Wink:

----------


## fabrizio

> Ad ogni modo ..... se devi farlo presente all'esattoria devi munirti del riferimento di legge.

  Art. 20 legge n. 241/1990...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Art. 20 legge n. 241/1990...

  Io però più che all'esattoria andrei presso l'ufficio che ha emesso l'atto.
Immagino già la risposta, ma tu tienici aggiornati.  :Wink:

----------


## fabrizio

Un tentativo lo faccio, anche se so già che sarà tempo perso...
Sarebbe interessante far approdondire la questione con un articolo ad hoc da qualche avvocato tributarista che collabora con il sito...  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Un tentativo lo faccio, anche se so già che sarà tempo perso...
> Sarebbe interessante far approdondire la questione con un articolo ad hoc da qualche avvocato tributarista che collabora con il sito...

  Buona idea. Lo sottopongo subito. 
ciao

----------


## pipelly

Io ho letto qualcosa sull'argomente perchè in passato ho avuto lo stesso problema ( fortunatamente risolto all'89° giorno !! ) e da quello che ho capito sembra che le questioni vadano alla fine risolte con il giudice tributario che decide se il principio silenzio assenso sia applicabile.
Concordo con Fabrizio, anch'io farei un tentativo, ma convinto ed energico perchè le possibilità di spuntarla ci sarebbero a mio parere.
Ciao.

----------


## com36%

Fabrizio io non rischierei proprio. Tieni presente il rischio che, nellattesa di un pronunciamento sulla domanda di sgravio, venga a scadere il termine per il ricorso alla commissione tributaria provinciale.  Leggi inoltre il 4° comma dello stesso art. 20 e collegalo a quanto stabilito in questa circolare (Circolare nr.198/S-2822-GCF-as del 5.08.1998 del Segretariato Generale- Ufficio per linformazione contribuente), la quale ribadisce che lUfficio ha il potere ma non il dovere giuridico di ritirare l'atto viziato mentre è certo che il contribuente, a sua volta, non ha un diritto soggettivo a che l'ufficio eserciti tale potere. L'assenza di dovere di pronunciarsi significa inevitabilmente che non può formarsisulla richiesta di sgravio fiscale un silenzio assenso, essendo legittima l'inerzai in quanto mera facoltà quella di prendere posizione sulla richiesta avanzata.
Fammi sapere che ne pensi

----------


## fabrizio

> Fabrizio io non rischierei proprio. Tieni presente il rischio che, nell’attesa di un pronunciamento sulla domanda di sgravio, venga a scadere il termine per il ricorso alla commissione tributaria provinciale.  Leggi inoltre il 4° comma dello stesso art. 20 e collegalo a quanto stabilito in questa circolare (Circolare nr.198/S-2822-GCF-as del 5.08.1998 del Segretariato Generale- Ufficio per l’informazione contribuente), la quale ribadisce che l’Ufficio “ha il potere ma non il dovere giuridico di ritirare l'atto viziato mentre è certo che il contribuente, a sua volta, non ha un diritto soggettivo a che l'ufficio eserciti tale potere”. L'assenza di dovere di pronunciarsi significa inevitabilmente che non può formarsisulla richiesta di sgravio fiscale un silenzio assenso, essendo legittima l'inerzai in quanto mera facoltà quella di prendere posizione sulla richiesta avanzata.
> Fammi sapere che ne pensi

  Il potere di autotutela è vero, è del tutto facoltativo, ma secondo me tale facoltà si traduce nel fatto che l'Agenzia è del tutto libera di non procedere in tal senso rimettendo l'eventuale decisione al giudice tributario, quantomeno comunicando però al contribuente tale scelta, altrimenti il principio della reciproca collaborazione sancito dallo Statuto del Contribuente che senso avrebbe? 
Comunque io mi sono già portato avanti, ho notificato il ricorso a fine luglio e sto valutando se procedere alla costituzione in giudizio una volta terminato il periodo della sospensione feriale...
Se potevo evitare di andare in Commissione era meglio...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Comunque io mi sono già portato avanti, ho notificato il ricorso a fine luglio e sto valutando se procedere alla costituzione in giudizio una volta terminato il periodo della sospensione feriale...
> Se potevo evitare di andare in Commissione era meglio...

  Però secondo me hai fatto la cosa migliore.
Se la norma citata si aplichi anche nel caso di autotutela tributaria deve dirlo - ancora una volta - il giudice. 
Quando hai tempo, però, ti chiederei di postare il riferimento di una dele sentenze a favore della tua tesi, di cui hai parlato all'inizio. Spero che non siano tutte CTP.....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Sarebbe interessante far approdondire la questione con un articolo ad hoc da qualche avvocato tributarista che collabora con il sito...

   

> Buona idea. Lo sottopongo subito. 
> ciao

  Un avvocato, amico del C.T. ci ha fatto sapere che risponderà in settimana al quesito.  :Wink:

----------


## fabrizio

Efficientissimo!
Bene finalmente riusciremo a fare il punto della situazione!  :Big Grin:

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Il tema che proponete è interessantissimo, e posso dirvi che se il ricorso è stato proposto nei 60 g, e trattavasi di accertamento ex art.36 bis o ter, in cui il primo atto che il contribuente riceve è la cartella, l'AdE in caso di annullamento a giudizio istaturato (cioè dopo la costituzione del ricorrente ) rischia anche le spese processuali. in alcuni casi (rarissimi ) è stato fatto... :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Il tema che proponete è interessantissimo, e posso dirvi che se il ricorso è stato proposto nei 60 g, e trattavasi di accertamento ex art.36 bis o ter, in cui il primo atto che il contribuente riceve è la cartella, l'AdE in caso di annullamento a giudizio istaturato (cioè dopo la costituzione del ricorrente ) rischia anche le spese processuali. in alcuni casi (rarissimi ) è stato fatto...

  Ciao Valeria, fa piacere che ogni tanto tu ti faccia sentire.  :Smile:  
Purtroppo il caso dell'utente non è quello che hai descritto tu.
Abbiamo interpellato un tuo collega nostro amico, ed aspettiamo impazienti il suo parere.  :Smile:  
Grazie

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

> Ciao Valeria, fa piacere che ogni tanto tu ti faccia sentire.  
> Purtroppo il caso dell'utente non è quello che hai descritto tu.
> Abbiamo interpellato un tuo collega nostro amico, ed aspettiamo impazienti il suo parere.  
> Grazie

  Attendo con ansia notizie....

----------


## studiovera

> Art. 20 legge n. 241/1990...

  Beh l'Art. 20 all'ultimo Comma prevede alcune eccezioni al silenzio assenso,(bisognerebbe ctrl meglio)  d'altronde spesso l'ambito fiscale-tributario è escluso dal mondo "nuovo e trasparente" della PA (vedi il diritto d'accesso agli atti amministrativi). 
Avverso alla cartella esattoriale c'è il ricorso in CTP .... insomma piace anche a me il silenzio assenso ma non mi farei molte illusioni.

----------


## fabrizio

> Beh l'Art. 20 all'ultimo Comma prevede alcune eccezioni al silenzio assenso

  Questo gioca a "nostro" favore in quanto tra le eccezioni non sono ricompresi gli atti tributari o comunque non c'è alcun riferimento al principio dell'autotutela in campo tributario...  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Premesso che lautotutela tributaria non va ricondotta al genus del diritto amministrativo, è utile rilevare che dinnanzi al silenzio dellAmministrazione finanziaria di annullare in autotutela un proprio atto è configurabile unipotesi di silenzio-rifiuto.
A riguardo, tuttavia, è altresì utile rilevare che, secondo l'orientamento giurisprudenziale prevalente (sent. n. 7388 del 6 febbraio 2007 dep. il 27 marzo 2007 della Corte Cass., SS.UU. civ), il silenzio-rifiuto non è impugnabile.
Difatti, secondo tale orientamento, se è vero che l'atto di diniego espresso a esercitare l'autotutela possa ritenersi impugnabile e quindi farsi rientrare tra gli atti di cui all'articolo 19 del D.lgs. 546/1992, per il carattere esclusivo della giurisdizione tributaria, la stessa cosa non può dirsi per il silenzio-rifiuto. La differenza sta nel fatto che, nel primo caso, la volontà dell'Amministrazione a non esercitare l'invocata autotutela è manifestata mediante un atto amministrativo il quale necessariamente deve essere motivato e, pur avendo il carattere della discrezionalità, può sempre essere sindacato dal giudice sotto il profilo della legittimità. Nel caso del silenzio-rifiuto, invece, non può dirsi la stessa cosa, perché manca una volontà espressa dell'Amministrazione finanziaria. Il rifiuto-tacito rientra tra gli atti impugnabili ma solo con riferimento a una istanza di restituzione di tributi, non in altri casi.
Conseguentemente, quindi, non sembra condivisibile ritenere applicabile il principio del silenzio-assenso nel caso di inerzia dellAmministrazione finanziaria di annullare in autotutela un proprio atto.
Avv. Maurizio Villani

----------

